# Tattoo made inpired by Kvelertak ( NTD "new tattoo day??")



## Phil-Centralia (Aug 15, 2011)

Here i am, to show you the tattoo that i made this saturday.

The tattoo is from the band Kvelertak from norway, its an awesome mash-up of rock'n'roll and black metal, and other stuff that you need to listen to know what i mean.

Here is the pic.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2011)

Sick!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 16, 2011)

i love kvelertak man!


----------



## Goatchrist (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks great! What a nice picture!

Is it done already? No shadows?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 16, 2011)

that is SO well done man, who is the artist?
and congrats to you


----------



## Phil-Centralia (Aug 17, 2011)

At the moment it is not finished, this saturday i will be going again to do the details and shadowing, and maybe next month i will be trowing the colors on it.

But i must say, at the moment i'm already loving it only on black.

About the artist, it is my brothers friend, his studio is inside a beauty-saloon LOL, but he made a good price for 2 sessions, 250 BRL, that would ve around 170 dollar.

As it gets done, i will be posting more pics.

Keep it up guys!


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 17, 2011)

Sick as fuck mate! Glad you got a good pic, although it won't do it justice!


----------



## Phil-Centralia (Aug 17, 2011)

Strange that my arms looks so fat and huge on that photo that to me its seems that i look like those middle aged metal heads hahahhahahaha.


----------



## Phil-Centralia (Sep 14, 2011)

Little update...


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 14, 2011)

Fucking sweet. I LOVE John Baizley's artwork.


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 14, 2011)

It reminds me of Baroness Blue Record art






Awesome tat!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 16, 2011)

the art for kvelertak is done by the guy of baroness.


----------



## James B (Sep 22, 2011)

and black tusk


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 22, 2011)

sweeet.


----------

